# Network Scheduling

## ManDay

Hi, I'd appreciate some help fixing a minor but annoying problem that has been bothering me on my laptop for a while. That is I seem to have misconfigured my network to the effect that traffic does not appear to be "multiplexed" sufficiently. Most notably, when something large is downloading, every other network progress, even as minor as checking IMAP get stalled. For instance, when a youtube video loads, it loads the whole video first before any "see also" thumbnails or even comments are loaded.

I can't seem to find any attachment option so I pasted my config here:  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/PzZjZBSor0Q3dGlK4Wlx/

Well, thanks in advance for any advices or clues which lead to apprehend the culprit  :Smile: 

----------

## saturnalia0

What makes you think it's a kernel config? Does it work in the LiveCD? By the way I think the word you're looking for is "unfair" not "not multiplexed".

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ManDay,

You appear to need Quality of Service.

This divides your network traffic into a number of streams that run at different priorities.

It allows, say VoIP, to take priority over everything else and p2p to be at the lowest priority.

Your router may be able to do this.

It needs to be done at your internet connection point since it does not make sense on a system by system basis.

Multiplexed, is the right term.  When your traffic has been split into the streams, they are then multiplexed on to your network connection.

A proxy server (squid?) can help keep traffic off the internet connection too, so things are only downloaded once, then served from a local cache.

----------

## krinn

your system is using ipv6. something crappy isp still have trouble to handle.

you could try disable ipv6 and see if ipv4 exhibit same behaviour

----------

## eccerr0r

There are some strange config options set in the .config, were they set to mitigate or accidentally set for some other reason?

 *your .config wrote:*   

> CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y
> 
> CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m
> 
> 

 

----------

